

Facebook Wants Game Makers to Develop for Its Platform — Or Else - gojomo
http://allthingsd.com/20121205/facebook-wants-game-makers-to-develop-for-its-platform-or-else/

======
gojomo
From the actual policy writeup:

<https://developers.facebook.com/policy/>

 _Mobile Web Apps that are running within the Facebook iOS app must not accept
payments. In particular, these apps must not reference, use, or otherwise
encourage the use of Facebook Payments or other non-iOS approved payment
methods._ [clearly to keep on the right side of Apple's policies]

...but also...

 _Games on Facebook.com or Mobile Web must use Facebook Payments as their sole
and exclusive payment method for all virtual goods and currencies made
available to users within the game._

This seems to make mobile web games, which do anything (like notifications)
through the Facebook iOS app, unable to use any payment mechanism.

Or is there a way to thread this policy needle?

